
Ask HN: What software that you use for work sucks? - tonytpa
Looking to learn about pain points that are not being adequately solved by existing products.
======
paktek123
Internal travel booking (hotels, flights, etc) software. Everywhere I've
worked it sucks and corporate policy doesn't allow using normal websites
because they don't get the same rates.

~~~
nodeflixnchill
This. It's the worst. WORST. Especially for remote teams. It never works..It's
always crazy and when there are delays or cancellations...

My favorite..is that when it adds my middle name (because it always adds your
first name, middle name, last name...It also sometimes shortens it on the
ticket. I've gotten stopped more than once.

~~~
paktek123
I really hate it when I spend 30 mins booking the perfect flight and hotel
then I cannot confirm because some ridiculously stupid error happens and I
have to start all over again

